# Sig P238 rainbow too sissy



## monkr (Dec 4, 2009)

Bought for the wife, but she wants my 357 snub nose instead. Do you think the p238 rainbow look too sissy for a man to carry.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I would carry it, however I wouldn't brag about it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I think it's pretty. :yawinkle:


----------



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

Just traded mine in and I miss it already.
I have a box of Hornady FTX 380 90 grain, a lovely Kahr K9/K40 size 06 tuckable holste, free to a good home


----------



## monkr (Dec 4, 2009)

I be interested in the items.
Ken Reams
1120 Karial CT.
Zebulon, NC 27597
Let me know and include shipping and I pay you, thanks


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

It is a good carry weapon and would be in a holster anyway......JJ


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Dont worry about it.Long as your happy and secure in your manhood.


----------



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

i'll ship you the holsters ken. Not sure about shipping the ammo ?
Ill send Via ground and let you know the tracking number.
When you get them and happy, send me check by return for the shipping cost only.
glad that you will get some use from them


----------



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

The first time someone sees your concealed carry pistol is when it is 'drawn'. No one is gonna call you a sissy if your are pointing it in their direction.:numbchuck:


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

monkr said:


> Bought for the wife, but she wants my 357 snub nose instead. Do you think the p238 rainbow look too sissy for a man to carry.


I'll trade ya for an xbox 360 or ps3 if your that worried lol


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Not if it goes with your purse.............


----------



## monkr (Dec 4, 2009)

will do and thanks alot


----------



## monkr (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks alot for theholsters, they will work fine.


----------



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

my pleasure


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

monkr said:


> Bought for the wife, but she wants my 357 snub nose instead. Do you think the p238 rainbow look too sissy for a man to carry.


Ah, I bought one for my wife and all I had to do was change out the wooden grips for the black G-10 grips and a crimson trace lazer and she loves it. It now looks better than my two toned blackwood version. If your wife would like to see what my wife's 238 looks like now, PM me with your cellphone number and I'll send you some pictures.


----------



## monkr (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks guys for all of the input. I have decided to keep the gun. Thought about trading it but then I would just lose money. Besides, I'am an old man (65) and do not have a problem with who I'am. Hope I never have to use but if I do then I just have to say "looks like you will die pretty today".


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

It's not my favorite 238 finish, by a long shot. But, it still puts holes in the BG. It's all good.


----------



## monkr (Dec 4, 2009)

Shot around 17 rds through it today, 1st time. last rd fte. No problem, with a little practice it will be a good shooter. really small, thinking about trigger job though. Easy to clean.


----------

